# Riding while sick... not to be confused with siiick riding



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If you take enough medication to fight the symptoms you MIGHT be ok. But be careful. You really do need your rest when you are sick and you could make yourself a lot worse. I went a couple days after I was sick once and I got really lightheaded on the lift. NOT cool. I cut my day short and took a nap in the lodge before driving home. It sucked hard.

Anyways, DayQuil always gets me through a rough day. But I think the ingredient that keeps you awake is LSD cause that stuff is weird. On the other hand, it might be kind of fun, haha.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

LSD??? im pretty sure that wont cure her lol...infact it will make her hallucination way worse hahaha:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

hmmm this sounds bad. good advice Flick. One day could change a bunch, if you wake up and still can't move around well, I don't think it would be good to participate in physical activities. Hot and Cold conditions are also amplified when your immune system is under attack. Downing meds also is not good. your body can fight most of your issues on its own just takes time.

good luck.

ps

details on hallucinations


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I used to work at a Chinese restaurant and when I was sick the owner/chef made me some soup. It was the broth of their wonton soup with a whole bunch of ginger in it. If you were to go to a Chinese restaurant and ask for ginger soup I'm sure they will make you some. It really works well.

If you are stuffed up you can try sniffing salt water. The mix is 1/4 teaspoon of salt with 2 cups of warm water. I mix it in a cup and then pour a little in my hand and sniff it in one nostril at a time repeating until it is all gone. When you do this just let everything drain out of your nose. Don't blow your nose until the end.

Other than that I drink a lot of Gatorade, OJ, water and suck down halls cough drops and vitamin c ones as well. Best of luck getting better!


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Drink a very good amount of water tonight. Don't take too many meds before you board. Could make you misjudge something worse than you already will from being sick. I usually eat a lot of fresh fruit before I go to bed, then wake up and load up on oatmeal and fruit. At the most take maybe a couple Advil or the likes.

Before you leave your house, take a HOT shower with a lot of steam, and breathe the steam in deeply. This will help clear out your lungs a bit if you need it. Lungs work best in 100% humidity. The dry air on the mountain is going to irritate you. Hot green tea is gross, but will probably help too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

best thing for a sore throat is alot of lemon juice, alot of salt and warm/hot water gargle it and spit it out. Works for me every time, as for your other symptomes there's really nothing you can do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

BigGameHit said:


> details on hallucinations


Dude!! It was crazy! I kept hearing things... that annoying LOL soundbite from messenger, my cellphone ringing off the hook, and my daughter would not stop yelling, "MOMMA, MOM, MOMMY..." Every time I thought I was about to 'come to' and felt like I could actually get up and face reality, I would doze back off into the strangest dreams. I swear that creepy dude, 'Jigsaw' was riding circles around me _FYI: Back in the real world, my kid was perfectly fine, being taken care of by daddy, and my cellphone wasn't even in the room. I haven't seen the Saw movies for quite sometime and I'm not really sure what brought that on. _

Last night was definitely the worst I've felt in a loooong ass time! I've been feeling a little better today. We'll see how it goes tomorrow. I'm definitely not one to 'wuss out' on a day of riding. I know that sounds stubborn and maybe even a little stupid, but I'm not afraid to push my body to the limits. I'm young, it'll bounce back, right?!  

Thanks for all the tips, I'm gonna go get some hot tea, lemon juice and salt water!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

stevetim said:


> Lungs work best in 100% humidity. The dry air on the mountain is going to irritate you. Hot green tea is gross, but will probably help too.


Good call! 

Note to self: Pack a thermos full of gross green tea!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

"MOMMA, MOM, MOMMY..." 


LMAO family guy comes to mind


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

BigGameHit said:


> "MOMMA, MOM, MOMMY..."
> 
> 
> LMAO family guy comes to mind


always got family guy on the psyche!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, I got something like 18 hours of sleep, drank a ton of fluids and gargled salt water as some suggested. Ate a big bowl of raisin bran in the morning and took 2 DayQuil. I'm not sure if it was that or the fresh mountain air, or could have been the nice coat of fresh powder up there  either way, a day of riding was just what I needed to kick that nasty cold! 

Sure, I'm hurting ALL OVER today, but it was totally worth it! I attempted a few jumps for my first time in a looong time. Face-planted, butt-planted, back-planted and even managed to STOMP a few! It was suhweet!! I'm so glad I didn't let a little virus get the best of me! Thanks for all the great tips.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Mrs.Queez said:


> Well, I got something like 18 hours of sleep, drank a ton of fluids and gargled salt water as some suggested. Ate a big bowl of raisin bran in the morning and took 2 DayQuil. I'm not sure if it was that or the fresh mountain air, or could have been the nice coat of fresh powder up there  either way, a day of riding was just what I needed to kick that nasty cold!
> 
> Sure, I'm hurting ALL OVER today, but it was totally worth it! I attempted a few jumps for my first time in a looong time. Face-planted, butt-planted, back-planted and even managed to stop a few! It was suhweet!! I'm so glad I didn't let a little virus get the best of me! Thanks for all the great tips.



Awesome, It's nice to know you're feeling better.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm in a similar situation right now, but I planned to ditch work today and ride... started feeling a little sick yesterday and woke up with the whole of it.

I decided to come to work, but I'm gonna leave soon and get some rest... I gotta ditch one day this week to get iin some riding after the east coast 'snow storm' lol.

Nothing like getting paid to ride :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

something I've found to work good is Oil or Oregano. It comes in a little bottle that you can get at any natural/health food store. It's kind of expensive but it works great and you get results fast. 

I warn you though even though you only use a couple drops of that stuff it tastes terrible but you will get results


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I had a similar situation as you a while back. The day before I was supposed to go out riding, I woke up with a massive headache, sore throat, stuffed nose, and 101F temp. Drank TheraFlu the entire day (recommended dosage - every 4hrs), next morning woke up and went riding without any problems 

Hot tea with lemon works wonders too


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I was in the same situation yesterday. I had requested March 12th off work a month ago to go to Loveland's Hooky Day. Go figure, I ended up getting sick on Wed afternoon and felt horrible yesterday. Since I was meeting a friend up there, I took some Advil and went boarding anyway...And today, I'm paying for it. I feel like complete crap...But it was 100% worth it. Found some untouched pow stashes and shredded it up in mostly pow for 4 hours.

It was interesting riding with a fever. One minute I'd be boiling hot and unzip my jacket/open the vents on my helmet...And a minute later, I'd be freezing and zip my jacket back up/close vents on helmet. Rinse/repeat through out the day.

The cold air was definitely not good for my throat though. Where it only hurt a bit when I coughed yesterday, today it feels like someone snuck in while I slept and rubbed the inside of my throat with sand paper. Couging hurts so bad now. OUCH!

So now I'm out of commission for tomorrow unless I get all cured up by then.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

do the worm
































tequila


----------

